# New bike parts from POP-Products



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

POP-Products has some new bike parts.

Carbon saddle
Weight: 69 g carbon finish and 72 g with white/carbon finish
Rider weight: max. 100 Kg Road and MTB
It is tested with strict industry standards DIN EN 14766 from technical university Aachen
Saddle rail diameter: 7 mm, fits for all seatpost-heads
It works optimal with half pipe/Yoke because the saddle rail can work very good
Length 270mm and wide 130mm
Price: € 239,00 with carbon finish and € 249,00 with white/carbon finish


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

The other new parts are the round yokes.

5 mm thread has 5,7 g/pcs.
6 mm thread has 6,3 g/pcs.

Torque 5 Nm (for safety it´s tested with higher torque)

The price is € 22,00/pair


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you got any info about the new 190gr tubular rim? Will it be sold only as complete wheelset or separatedly too?


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes I have information. I have a catalog and a price list.

You mean the Disc Carbon superlight 28. Only as complete wheelset.
Seperatly is only the Disc Carbon 28 with 215 g and the Disc Carbon Solid 28 with 250 g.
28 means 28 hole. The rims are only available as 28 hole and tubular.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

No picture of the white/carbon saddle?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

They make nice parts.
The hubs look great too, but some pics. on a scale would be nice.... 

Any online-shop to get their parts ??


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I presume the prices listed are what they have on said price list (as the MSRP).


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

@ DeeEight
Yes that's right

@ dennis rides Scott
I have write a e-mail to POP Products and I hope they send me a picture. Then I post it.

@ Dex11
Yes, they looks very great. At the Eurobike I have hold the parts (hubs, saddle etc.) on my hands. It´s a dream.

I have some picture. POP-Products gives me them for use in www.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Great pics, thx for that !:thumbsup: 

How many engagement points do they have ?


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

You mean quantity of spokes?
The hubs has 28 holes.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

PeterGer said:


> You mean quantity of spokes?
> The hubs has 28 holes.


I think he means the engagement points on the freewheel, not the number of spokes. For example, Chris King hubs use a RingDrive which provides 72 points of engagement.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

They have 3 pawls out of Ti 6,4/5 and a pawl ring 30-cog out of Ti 6,4/5

Look here, also in english.

POP-Products Catalog


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

Alloy rotor bolts? Any WW's using those? I've used 3 ti ones with 7" rotors for years..hehe.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

They advise alloy rotor bolts only combined with Ti bolts.
3 alloy with 3 Ti bolts only up to 180 mm.
Over 185 mm rotors up to 203 mm rotors only complete Ti bolts.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Today it´s coming. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

PeterGer said:


>


Nice!!!!!

What is it? :???:


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Where can we get them?


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

r2-bike sell parts of passion (POP)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The seat looks very home made.


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

the pop-yokes can also be purchased directly from the pop-manufacturer:

www.ceetec.ch


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Would profiled clamping area be suitable for speedneedle rails?

Now I'm using these ones, as you can see the part I'm talking about is flat here so there is no problem.
It would be nice to take 4g off the post to bring it to 145g (masterpiece 31.6x350)


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

yes sure - many use it at speedneedle, ax, becker , etc. and of course the pop-saddle!
the yokes are designed specifically for the rails of the lightweight rails.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Does ceetec sell parts directly, or can they purchased somewhere? They produce nice seatposts and barends also. Any pricing info?


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

ceetec is the custom manufacturer of pop-products and the tuning division of prototypes for mtb and road race.
pop-roducts has the sole right to sell the ceetec-parts.
the two are "under one roof". they make many parts that are not in series, especially for racers.
some Pro-drivers of Trek and Merida (europe) have some seatpost, barends and seatclamp support of ceetec. simple solutions for racing only too.
info's, orders and prices can be used to go pop-products and also ceetec, the bill comes always from pop-products.

ask to patrik (ceo) from pop-products.: [email protected]
(christian is from ceetec and pop-products)


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

news for 2011..(german-version)

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15532


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

New for 2011: XX-Derailleur-Clamp


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

POP-Products has a new Seatpost.

Here is th flyer with some information.

And here some pics. Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Look's Sick! that seat and post combo scares me! Weight limit?


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Weight limit is 100 Kg, MTB and racebikes. Saddle and seatpost.
The tube is handmade in swizzerland with special construction of the carbon fiber.
The titan screws are with ball heads which exact fits into the pin.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice stuff. I just saw some of these POP products at FairWheel Bikes. They are the leading experts in the weight-weenie world and they are 3 miles from my house. They just moved the Internet sales division to a new warehouse. I was at the shop everyday last week as I was building up the GF Superfly. 

This is actually a very bad thing, as I have the weightweenie disease. I blame Madcow (Jason at Fairwheel) for infecting me.


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

News of ceetec

iSP Trek Madone (150mm / 89gr)


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

At tuesday it´s coming.
The new carbon seatpost from POP-Products / Parts of passion.
It´s 34,0 x 265 mm.
The weight from the alloy tubes under the yokes is 6 g.
So the weight from the seatpost is only 107 g.:thumbsup:


















And here a nice film from the seatpost.


----------



## sjees (Mar 28, 2009)

Are they on holiday at P.O.P?
I send an email 3 weeks ago and i still get no answer.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

In Germany was the Bike Expo . It´s a smaller version of the Eurobike. POP-Products was at Bike Expo.


----------



## reytamhk (Apr 28, 2012)

POP is real nice.....


here comes our photo works

I love the hubs and the post


----------

